# Trip advice - Munchen



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, my wife, 6 year old kid and I made to Austria last week. We're in Vienna and are all wanting to go to Munich Germany. We plan to arrive via Train to Munich and book a hotel there. After that, we would like to go to Wolfratshausen (Marchenwald Freitzeil) via train. Does anyone know if the train arrives near by the park or if we have to take a bus or a taxi afterwards.

Any other suggestions for family parks or attractions are also welcomed.

Thanks in advance

Alx


----------



## Frappuccionfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Alx,

sorry, I think I didn't post my earlier thread. You can take the S7 (S-Bahn) from main station (Hauptbahnhof) in direction Wolfratshausen. 

I've been to the zoo in munich (Tierpark Hellabrunn) together with my nice and this was fun, otherwise I would recommend a pick nick at the river Isar! Enjoy your stay in Munich!
Kind regards,
Anne


----------



## panama (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you Anne

Alx



Frappuccionfan said:


> Hi Alx,
> 
> sorry, I think I didn't post my earlier thread. You can take the S7 (S-Bahn) from main station (Hauptbahnhof) in direction Wolfratshausen.
> 
> ...


----------

